# Is my rat a female?



## orvillewright (Jan 30, 2021)

I just got this 4-5 month old rattie from the SPCA today and was told it was a boy. This looks very female to me, except I can't see any nipples! I have him/her in a cage with two 4 week old babies that are both visibly male. I don't think they're old enough to be sexually mature yet, but they probably will be soon, so I need to find out this one's gender ASAP. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I'd say female, but never gamble on another person's opinion, keep them apart until you are sure.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I would say female as well, but like @Tinytoes said I would just keep them apart until you are sure of their genders.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks like a girl to me!
(edited for grammar)


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

i think girl but you can never be too sure


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

I'd say female! Keep them seperate until you can confirm what gender they are.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes definitely!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

orvillewright said:


> I just got this 4-5 month old rattie from the SPCA today and was told it was a boy. This looks very female to me, except I can't see any nipples! I have him/her in a cage with two 4 week old babies that are both visibly male. I don't think they're old enough to be sexually mature yet, but they probably will be soon, so I need to find out this one's gender ASAP. Can anyone help?
> View attachment 303266


I’m pretty sure that’s a female !


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Gimli is just turning 6 weeks. Pretty obvious he's a boy, but that doesn't mean yours is definitely a girl. A boy could have his nuggets inside his body and even though they say it would be sterile...still hear stories of pregnancies!


----------

